# Schmiedekunst 1-300



## Nightchu (22. Juli 2007)

Naja nach dem alten Topic hier nocheinmal:
Schmieden 1-300 original by: Willhelm auf US-Argent Dawn, Übersetzt von: Mewchu auf DE-Nethersturm
1 - 25
Rauher Wetzstein (1 x Rauer Stein) x 50
25 - 45
Rauher Schleifstein (2 x Rauer Stein) x 20
45 - 75
Kupfergürtel (6 x Kupferbarren) x 30
75 - 80
Grober Schleifstein (2 x Grober Stein) x 10
80 - 100
Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel (10 x Kupferbarren) x 20
100 - 105
Silberrute (1 x Silberbarren, 2 x Rauher Schleifstein) x 5
105 - 125
Rauhe Bronzegamaschen (6 x Bronzebarren) x 20
125 - 150
Schwerer Schleifstein (3 x Schwerer Stein) x 50
150 - 155
Goldene Rute (1 x Goldbarren, 2 x Grober Schleifstein) x 5
155 - 165
Grüne Eisen-Gamaschen (8 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Schwerer Schleifstein, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 10
165 - 185
Grüne Eisenarmschienen (6 x Eisenbarren, 1 x Grüner Farbstoff) x 20
185 - 200
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 15
200 - 210
Robuster Schleifstein (4 x Robuster Stein) x 20
------> Jetzt sollte man die Mithril Quest machen!
210 - 215
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5 x Stahlbarren, 2 x Schwerer Schleifstein) x 5
215 - 235
Stahlplattenhelm (14 x Stahlbarren, 1 x Robuster Schleifstein) x 20
235 - 250
Mithrilhelmkappe (10 x Mithrilbarren, 6 x Magiestoff) x 15
250 - 260
Verdichteter Wetzstein (1 x Verdichteter Stein) x 20
260 - 270
Rüstungsschmiede machen folgendes:
Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen (16 x Mithrilbarren, 2 x Erdenkern) x 10

Waffenschmiede machen eines dieser (oder alle 3 aufgeteilt):
Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Erdenkern) x 10
Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Herz des Feuers) x 10
Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Odem des Windes) x 10
270 - 295
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen (12 x Thoriumbarren) x 25
295 - 300
Imperiale Plattenstiefel (18 x Thoriumbarren) x 5
Mats bis 300:
210 x Rauer Stein
380 x Kupferbarren
230 x Grober Stein
5 x Silberbarren
180 x Bronzebarren
190 x Schwerer Stein
5 x Goldbarren
200 x Eisenbarren
30 x Grüner Farbstoff
380 x Stahlbarren
80 x Robuster Stein
310 x Mithrilbarren (270 wenn du Waffenschmied bist)
20 x Verdichteter Stein
390 x Thoriumbarren
20 x Odem des Windes oder Erndenkern oder Herz des Feuers (Als Waffenschmied doppelt so viel)
90 x Magiestoff


Ich arbeite an der 375er habe aber kaum zeit! kommt bald!
Bei fragen oder sonstigem: "bitte melde dich"


----------



## boe-nozdormu (28. Juli 2007)

Fand ich im offizielen Forum von Blizzard:


Eine kurze Ergänzung zum Thema Spezialisierung:
Auch nach Einführung von BC und der Möglichkeit zum Wechseln von Spezialisierungen ist es immer noch notwendig die Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmiedequest (erhältlich ab Skill 200 u. lvl 40 in IF/Ogri) zu machen. Die weitere Spezialisierung auf eine bestimmte Waffengattung (min. Skill 250 u. lvl 50) erfolgt dann für beide Fraktionen in Everlook ohne das ein Quest absolviert werden muss.


---------------------------------
Schmiedekunst 1 - 300
(translated by Pibô)
---------------------------------

1 - 25
Rauer Wetzstein (1x Rauer Stein) x50

25 - 45
Rauer Schleifstein (2x Rauer Stein) x20

45 - 75
Kupferner Kettengürtel (6x Kupferbarren) x30

75 - 80
Grober Schleifstein (2x Grober Stein) x10

80 - 100
Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel (10x Kupferbarren) x20

100 - 105
Silberrute (1x Silberbarren, 2x Rauer Schleifstein) x5

105 - 125
Raue bronzene Gamaschen (6x Bronzebarren) x20

125 - 150
Schwerer Schleifstein (3x Schwerer Stein) x50

150 - 155
Goldrute (1x Goldbarren, 2x Grober Schleifstein) x5

155 - 165
Grüne Eisengamaschen (8x Eisenbarren, 1x Schwerer Schleifstein, 1x Grüner Farbstoff) x10

165 - 185
Grüne Eisenarmschienen (6x Eisenbarren, 1x Grüner Farbstoff) x20

185 - 200
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5x Stahlbarren, 2x Schwerer Schleifstein) x15

200 - 210
Robuster Schleifstein (4x Robuster Stein) x20

210 - 215
Goldene Schuppenarmschienen (5x Stahlbarren, 2x Schwerer Schleifstein) x5

215 - 235
Stahlplattenhelm (14x Stahlbarren, 1x Robuster Schleifstein) x20

Alternativ kann mann auch die Pläne "Mithrilschuppenarmschienen" kaufen, da diese günstiger in der Herstellung sind (8x Mithrilbarren). Diese gibt es bei "Gharash" in den "Sümpfe des Elends" (45:51) oder bei "Harggan" im "Hinterland" (14:44) allerdings sind sie nicht immer vorhanden.

235 - 250
Mithrilhelmkappe (10x Mithrilbarren, 6x Magiestoff) x15

Alternativ kann man ab dem Skill 235 auch die "Mithrilsporen" herstellen, diese werden ab 275 Grau und es ist die günstigste Methode zum Skillen. Allerdings hat das Rezept eine sehr geringe Dropchance und ist im AH oft sehr teuer.

250 - 260
Verdichteter Wetzstein (1x Verdichteter Stein) x20

260 - 270
Rüstungsschmied:
Erdgeschmiedete Gamaschen (16x Mithrilbarren, 2x Erdenkern) x10

Waffenschmied:
Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12x Mithrilbarren, 4x Odem des Windes) x10
Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12x Mithrilbarren, 4x Erdenkern) x10
Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 Mithrilbarren, 4x Herz des Feuers) x10

Alternativ kann man auch im AH nach den Rezepten "Thoriumgürtel" und "Thoriumarmschienen" suchen, da diese billiger in der Herstellung sind.

270 - 295
Imperiale Plattenarmschienen (12x Thoriumbarren) x25 + 10 Thoriumbarren für das Kaufen des Rezeptes in Tanaris (Gadgezan) (51:29)

295 - 300
Imperiale Plattenstiefel (18 Thoriumbarren) x5 + 20 Thoriumbarren für das Kaufen des Rezepten in Tanaris (Gadgezan) (51:29)


Benötigte Materialien
210x Rauer Stein
380x Kupferbarren
230x Grober Stein
5x Silberbarren
180x Bronzebarren
190x Schwerer Stein
5x Goldbarren
200x Eisenbarren
30x Grüner Farbstoff
380x Stahlbarren
80x Robuster Stein
310x Mithrilbarren (270x als Waffenschmied)
20x Verdichteter Stein
390x Thoriumbarren + 30 zum Lernen der Rezepte
90x Magiestoff

Rüstungsschmied
20x Erdenkern

Waffenschmied
40x Erdenkern oder
40x Herz des Feuers oder
40x Odem des Windes


Die Materialien für die Quest "Der Weg des Waffenschmieds..." und "Die Kunst des Rüstungsschmiedes" sind nicht enthalten.





-------------------------------------
Schmiedekunst 300 - 375
(translated by Mondryx)
-------------------------------------

300 - 305
Teufelseisengewichtsstein (1 x Teufelseisenbarren, 1 x Netherstoff) x 5

305 - 320
Teufelseisenplattengürtel (4 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 15

320 - 325
Teufelseisenplattenschuhe (6 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5

325 - 330
Geringe Rune der Abschirmung (1 x Adamantitbarren) x 10

330 - 335
Teufelseisenbrustplatte (10 x Teufelseisenbarren) x 5

335 - 340
Adamantitbeil (8 x Adamantitbarren) x 5
Anmerkung: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird:
Aaron Hollmann - Shattrath
Arras – Die Exodar
Eriden - Silbermond

340 - 350
Geringe Rune des Schutzes (1 x Adamantitbarren) x 20
Notiz: Das ist ein limitiertes Rezept welches von folgenden Händlern verkauft wird:
Mari Steinhand - Wildhammerfeste (Schattenmondtal)
Rohok - Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)

350 - 360
Adamantitgewichtsstein (1 x Adamantitbarren, 2 x Netherstoff) x 20
Benötigt einen wohlwollenden Ruf bei der „Expedition der Cenarius“ welcher ziemlich einfach zu erreichen ist.

Notiz:von 360 an wird es schwerer Rezepte zu finden die dich im Skill vorrantreiben, da Trainer dir der Standard Trainer nicht alles beibringt. Alles was dich über 360 hinnaus bringt ist ein Rezept das du druch einen Random Drop erhalten hast oder eine Ruf-Belohnung ist. Die Zwei besten und billigsten Wege sind die, Seher oder Aldor Ruf zu bekommen, denn dort bekommt man Rezepte die den Skill üver 360 bringen.

Aldor Ruf:

360 - 370
Flammenbannhandschuhe (8 x Teufelseisenbarren, 4 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 10
Benötigt wohlwollenden Ruf bei Aldor und es ist beim Kauf Seelengebunden

370 - 375
Flammenbannbrustplatte (16 x Teufelseisenbarren, 6 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 5
Benötigt Respektvollen Ruf bei Aldor und das Rezept ist ebenfalls Seelengebunden


Seher Ruf:

360 - 375
Verzauberter Adamantitgürtel (2 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren, 8 x Arkaner Staub, 2 x Große Prismatische Splitter) x 20
Benötigt freundlichen Ruf bei den Sehern und das Rezept ist Seelengebunden beim Kauf

Alternativ kann man auch in die Auchenaikrypta gehen und hoffen, dass das Rezept für die Teufelsstahlhandschuhe droppt:

360 - 375
Teufelsstahlhandschuhe (6 x Teufelsstahlbarren) x 15


Ungefähr benötigte Materialien:


Aldor Ruf:

294 x Teufelseisenbarren
90 x Adamantitbarren
45 x Netherstoff
70 x Urwasser
60 x Urfeuer


Seher Ruf:

134 x Teufelseisenbarren
90 x Adamantitbarren
45 x Netherstoff
40 x Gehärteter Adamantitbarren (Das sind 400 x Adamantitbarren)
160 x Arkaner Staub
40 x Großer Prismatischer Splitter


----------



## RED DEVIL (28. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit der Schmiedeskillung hab ich aufgegeben,zu teuer und bringt am Ende nix.die Rüssen die ich brauch finde ich auch in den Ini's.


----------



## Soulcewer (30. Juli 2007)

is ja geil wenn ich so skill wies da steht werd ich dann am schnellsten 300?? bin nähmlich grade 110 und das is echt lagweilig weil ich nie weiß was ich herstelln soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich werds ausprobiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Soulcrewer


----------



## Boomslang (3. August 2007)

irgendwie gehts mir auch so....

ich wollt immer hochskillen.... Habsjetzt aber gelassen wegen den 5000 Gold für meinen Netherdrachen bzw Reiten 300.

Jetzt hab ich schon waffen aufm Rücken hängen die ich kaum besser schmieden könnte...
Bin auch am Überlegen ob das ganze überhaupt noch Sinn macht Waffenschmied zu machen.

Das was ich herstell kostet mich in den Materialien eh viel viel mehr wie ichs am Ende verkauft bekomm.

z.B. Phantomklinge  (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7961)

28x Mithrilbarren (VK ich im AH für 18 Gold)
6x Odem des Windes (VK ich im AH für 66 Gold - pro Stück ~11 Gold)
8x Echtsilberbarren (VK im AH ~3 Gold)
2x geringer Unsichtbarkeitstrank (VK im AH ~ 1 Gold)
6x Aquamarin (VK im AH ~ 3 Gold)
4x robuster Schleifstein (VK im AH ca 50 Silber)
2x dickes Leder (VK x)

So zusammen gerechnet würde ich für die Einzelpreisse im AH ca 90 Gold erbeuten.
Aber keine Sau kauft mir das Teil für 90 Gold ab ! ist ja auch kein x9 Gegenstand der dann wenigstens was für nen PvP Twink oder so wär....

Die odems bekomm ich immer verkauft. Die sind meistens schon nach 1-3 Stunden verkauft. Also wieso schmieden wenn ich doch mti den Einzelteilen locker das 3 fache an Gold einnehme ?
Ok, ich kann mir später kein episches Schwert oder sonstwas schmieden. Ok, dann geh ich halt paarmal in nen Raid oder Farm Ruf bei ner Fraktion die ne schöne Waffe hat und hols mir da. Da spar ich dann ein paar tausend Gold.......

Also ich find Schmied macht insbesonders seit BC kein Sinn mehr. Höchstes vielleicht für Haarspalter.
Aber solang ihr da am Schmieden seit und jeden Tag euer Problem darin besteht, das Geschmiedete irgendwie zum absoluten Tiefstpreis unter die Leut zu bringen, sitz ich schon aufm Netherdrachen und hab ein T4 Set unterm Arsch und ihr könnt euch noch nichma das Level 60 Epic Mount leisten ;-)

Also das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.... Hab irgendwo bei Level 300 aufgehört.... Und eigentlich ist zu 99% auf dem weg dort hin das meiste eh unbrauchbar. Außer die Schleifsteine vielleicht...

Oder hat mit Schmiedekunst einer von euch schonmal Geld verdient ?


----------



## Dalinga (6. August 2007)

Boomslang schrieb:


> Aber solang ihr da am Schmieden seit und jeden Tag euer Problem darin besteht, das Geschmiedete irgendwie zum absoluten Tiefstpreis unter die Leut zu bringen, sitz ich schon aufm Netherdrachen und hab ein T4 Set unterm Arsch und ihr könnt euch noch nichma das Level 60 Epic Mount leisten ;-)



Ich reite seit vielen Monate ein episches Flugmount, T4 komplet und schon ein T5 Item, Schmiedekunst auf 375, trage die T2 Axt und bin nur zu geizig DKP für Nethervortex für den T3 upgrade auszugeben.

Was ich hergestellt habe zum Leveln konnte ich für ein paar Goldstücke verkaufen aber Gewinn habe ich damit nicht gemacht, dennoch kann ich mir meine Bufffoods und Flasks zu jederzeit leisten, trotz Schmiedekunst.

Soviel zu deinem Vorgehen.


----------



## Lorille (6. August 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Ich reite seit vielen Monate ein episches Flugmount, T4 komplet und schon ein T5 Item, Schmiedekunst auf 375, trage die T2 Axt und bin nur zu geizig DKP für Nethervortex für den T3 upgrade auszugeben.
> 
> Was ich hergestellt habe zum Leveln konnte ich für ein paar Goldstücke verkaufen aber Gewinn habe ich damit nicht gemacht, dennoch kann ich mir meine Bufffoods und Flasks zu jederzeit leisten, trotz Schmiedekunst.
> 
> Soviel zu deinem Vorgehen.



Und ich habe sogar Schmiedekunst *und* Ingenieurskunst gelevelt, und schau im Kriegerbilder-Thread, was aus mir geworden ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diamond1611 (6. August 2007)

bin lvl 42er warri, schmied und bergbau und hatte bis gestern ca 370g, durch das verkaufen von silberruten, erzen, und einigen *nicht gerade top aber immerhin* items...ka wo das problem liegt, ich skille schmied auch deshalb weil ich glaube ich net die zeit haben werde mir die großen waffen und items aus den raid inis zu holen..., naja, jedem das seine, wette mit dir auch um alles gold der welt ^^, dass ich mir pünktlich mit lvl 60 mein epic mount kaufen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (8. August 2007)

Nightchu schrieb:


> Grober Schleifstein (2 x Grober Stein) x 10
> Goldene Rute (1 x Goldbarren, 2 x Grober Schleifstein) x 5
> 
> 230 x Grober Stein



also ich bin auch gerade am schmied skillen und musste feststellen das die matliste nicht so ganz stimmt. beispiel grober stein (siehe quote)
wie kommen die auf 230 grobe steine ?

das sind 20 steine die man für beide sachen braucht, nicht 230 O.o

und das sind die 2 einzigen posten wo man diesen benötigt, oder habe ich etwas übersehen ?

gruss
whity


----------



## Boomslang (9. August 2007)

Dalinga schrieb:


> Ich reite seit vielen Monate ein episches Flugmount, T4 komplet und schon ein T5 Item, Schmiedekunst auf 375, trage die T2 Axt und bin nur zu geizig DKP für Nethervortex für den T3 upgrade auszugeben.
> 
> Was ich hergestellt habe zum Leveln konnte ich für ein paar Goldstücke verkaufen aber Gewinn habe ich damit nicht gemacht, dennoch kann ich mir meine Bufffoods und Flasks zu jederzeit leisten, trotz Schmiedekunst.
> 
> Soviel zu deinem Vorgehen.




Ich sag nicht dass wenn man Schmied ist, man sich nie was leisten kann ! Ich denk schon dass du verstanden hast wie ich das geschrieben hab. Man braucht eben bedeutend länger an Geld zu kommen !

Habe mit einem meiner Chars jetzt innerhalb von 2 Monaten auf 70 mit Epic Netherdrachen / Reiten 300 gezockt. Wenn ich jetzt denk dass ich da in der Zeit noch Schmiedekunst gelevelt hätte, wär ich warscheinlich in Sachen Gold wie auch in Sachen Zeit nur halb so weit und hätte nicht die Waffen die ich jetzt trage. Wer natürlich genug Zeit in einen Char investiert schafft das logischerweise ja auch. Nur fraglich ist, ob sich dieser Aufwand lohnt......


----------



## Atorias (10. August 2007)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.
Weil es bei WoW nicht nur um Items und Equiment geht, sondern auch um Spielspass und Freude am Spiel.
Deshalb angeln und kochen auch viele.
Hier geht es darum etwas zu tragen, was man selbst hergestellt hat.

Klar kann jeder Powerlvln und hier und da sein Imba-flugmount vorführen und posen wie toll seine Items sind, aber meistens fehlt diesen Leuten etwas der Spielspass.

Da wird dann einfach weniger beim "spielen" gelacht.
Alles wird 100% auf die Waage gelegt was mehr bringt usw.
Für diese Leute lohnt sich schmieden 100 % nicht.

Da empfehle ich euch kürschnern. da könnt ihr die Mats schön im AH verticken.


----------



## Syli (6. September 2007)

hiho,

ich wollte mich anhand dieser hilfestellung hochskillen... als erstes dachte ich _f_u_ wieviel kupfer/bronze man da braucht... egal aufgemacht zum farmen, nach 4 stunden hatte ich dann die erze (kupfer/zinn) zusammen... ging eigentlich recht fix... nur hatte ich knapp 320 (1 16er tasche voll) mit rauen steinen... nur durch steine (hab sie gemacht bis sie grau wurden) bin ich schon auf skill 100 knapp gekommen, hab dann noch 10 skillpunkte mit dem silber was ich nebenbei gefundenhab gemacht und gehe mache grad nebenbei die schweren schleifsteine, wovon ich eigentlich auch mehr als genug hab... denke mal skill 140 könnt ich  danit hinkriegen (und auch nur weil se warscheinlich da grau werden^^)

im grossen und ganzen nen guter tipp was man alles günstig herstellen kann in welchem skill bereich... aber ich werd sicher nicht strickt nach tutorial arbeiten, zumindestens die ersten 200 punkte nicht, was danach kommt weis ich ja nochnicht, warscheinlich sind schleifsteine dann grau wenn man sie erlernt...


fazit: hätte mir die steine auch im ah kaufen können nur währe dann mein bb skill nicht nach oben gegangen, günstiger währe es (zumindestens zeittechnisch), die 470 kupfererz und 90 zinnerz stehen auf jedenfall nun im auktionshaus.... genauso wie knapp 100 raue schleifsteine, evtl kauft sie ja jemand^^)

mfg
Syli


----------



## M@ximu$ (15. September 2007)

Nightchu schrieb:


> Naja nach dem alten Topic hier nocheinmal:
> Schmieden 1-300 original by: Willhelm auf US-Argent Dawn, Übersetzt von: Mewchu auf DE-Nethersturm
> 1 - 25
> Rauher Wetzstein (1 x Rauer Stein) x 50
> ...



sry aba wo ist der waffenschmied lehrer für skill 260 bzw. wo kann ich Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge  und Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt usw. lernen pls antworte thx


----------



## Clamev (21. September 2007)

> Aldor Ruf:
> 
> 360 - 370
> Flammenbannhandschuhe (8 x Teufelseisenbarren, 4 x Urwasser, 4 x Urfeuer) x 10
> Benötigt wohlwollenden Ruf bei Aldor und es ist beim Kauf Seelengebunden


Ich nehm lieber das zum skillen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messino (23. September 2007)

versuche gearde als 69er krieger schmiedkunst hoch zu skillen hatte vorher nur bergbau und kürschrei

finde den beruf aber gearde einfach nur für den popo:

Waffenschmiede machen eines dieser (oder alle 3 aufgeteilt):
Leichte erdgeschmiedete Klinge (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Erdenkern) x 10
Leichte himmelsgeschmiedete Axt (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Herz des Feuers) x 10
Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer (12 x Mithrilbarren, 4 x Odem des Windes) x 10

120 Mithrilbarren für 10 skillpunkte geht es noch???

bei mir im ah kosten 20 barren gut 15 gold!
und ein erdenkern kostet bei mir gut 6-15 gold
denke net das sich der beruf auf dauer lohnt bei mir

gibt es keinen billigern weg auf die 300 zu kommen?


----------



## M3ack6D (29. September 2007)

wie soll man denn das beschleunigen habe mir gedacht alles zu farmen aber macht kein sinn. stattdessen habe ich einfach versucht einmal mit meinem main die sachen zu farmen die fürn schmied twink benötiget werden ^^ jetzt habe ich 2 70 und beide 375 einer schmied einer inigi


----------



## Crattos (7. Oktober 2007)

huhu, also ich verzweifel auch bald! also mit Geringe Rune des Schutzes von 340-350 geht ja mal fast-garnicht, das is bei mir schon ewig grau. bekomm ja netmal für die gelben sachen noch skillpunkte hab grad 5 oder 6 adamantitdolche gebastelt und grad mal 1 pkt bekommen, nu häng ich auf 349 und hab bald keine lust mehr. kann mir da jmd noch nen tip geben? danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mallekrieger (31. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub du verwechselst Geringe Rune der Abschirmung und Geringe Rune des Schutzes O.o
Wenn nicht, weiß ich auch nicht, bei mir wars 345-50 grün und habs dann nach 25x herstellen auf 350 bekommen.
Hab jetzt innerhalb von 4 Tagen von 275 auf 350 bekommen, hab nen kumpel der mit mir erz farm. So geht das ganz gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garya (9. November 2007)

also seit ich die 300derter Marke geknakt habe geht das Schmieden wieder wunderbar schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest schneller als mit dem ganzen Thoriumgefarme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da die ERze ja an jeder Ecke zu finden sind, geht das ganz nebenbei beim Questen mit hoch... ja und die Schmiedesachen - wenn sie nicht direkt im Ah weggehen - na dann gebe ichs ie doch dem verzauberer meines Vertrauens, udn lasse sie entzaubern! Die Mats entweder für eigene verbesserungen an Waffe und/oder Rüstung - oder ins AH Gestellt - bringt gut Geld für etwas das keiner haben will ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Crattos: Hmmm ivch glaube auch du verwechselts da etwas - die Rune die du meinst sollte bis zum 330 noch zum skillen gut gewesen sien - wenn du jetzt aber schon bei 340 bis solltest du echt mal schaun dass du die richtige Rune schmiedest! Zumal die des SChutzes auch gut im AH - besonders vor Raids an alle armen Krieger und Palas und Schurken die kein Schmied gelernt haben, gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns im Raid sind sie immer heiß begehrt!

So long... eure Garya


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (10. November 2007)

Hi, ich hab eine Frage, bin bei Schmiedekunst 150, habe jetzt 5x die Goldroute hergestellt und mein Skill steht weiter auf 150 ???? wie kommt das ??

Bin erst Level 38, vielleicht liegt es dadran ???

Danke ByE

Edit:Sorry mein grosser Anfängerfehler.....Schmiedekunst 150/150 also neuer Lehrer.......sch***** 
15 Gold quasi verschenkt !


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (23. November 2007)

Hi, bin jetzt bei 270 un muss wie oben erwähnt IMPERIALE PLATTENARMSCHIENEN herstellen, Material hab ich schon aber woher bekomme ich ein Rezept ?? oder eine Quest ?

Vielen Dank

Edit: Naja die Quest muss man wohl beim Zwerg in Gadegzan machen, bin aber erst Level 41......


----------



## Garya (24. November 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Ja die Quest bekommst du in Gadegzan , bei dem Zwerg der dort herumsteht, bzw die Pläne eben für jene Dinge. Diese Kostens elbst nochmal 10 Thoriumbarren, die solltest du also dabei haben um sie dir abzuholen.

Ja und die Stufe, du musst neben dem Schmiedeskill (den hast du ja schon) noch die Stufe 50 erreicht haben, vorher hast du leider keinen Zugriff darauf...

So - ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen.
Die Garya


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (24. November 2007)

Garya schrieb:


> Halli Hallo!
> 
> Ja die Quest bekommst du in Gadegzan , bei dem Zwerg der dort herumsteht, bzw die Pläne eben für jene Dinge. Diese Kostens elbst nochmal 10 Thoriumbarren, die solltest du also dabei haben um sie dir abzuholen.
> 
> ...




Konntest du, jetzt muss ich Leveln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasputin (28. November 2007)

Also ich hab auch nen Krieger Twink und bin Schmiedekunst 265 beo lvlstand von 58.

Habe immer versucht pro LVL 5 SKillpunkte bei den Berufen zu erreichen. Kochen, 1. Hilfe habe ich über 300, Angeln dauerts, aber es geht.. nur Schmied ist etwas nervig.
Ab 300 wirds schnell gehen, aber bis dahin.. habe nur noch Waffenrezepte die entweder 12 Mithrilbarren und 4Kerne/Odems/Herzen kosten ( sind bop ) oder die boe, aber dafür braucht man ja viel mehr Mats.

Wer Gold verdienen will, soll Kräuter und BB werden.. Sammelberufe halt, wer aber einigermaßen Spaß haben will, soll sich ein Handwerksberuf wie Schmied halt aneignen..
Mein Flug Reiterskill Epic habe ich durch Dailys mit 2 Chars ( konnte pro Char max 6 Dailys machen ) gemacht.
Dazu mit dem Magier Zauberstoff,Schatten und Urstoff verkauft und Arkane Folianten und Sonnenzornsiegel gefarmt.. ab und zukam mal ein blaues oder grünes Ding.
Am Tag kamen so mind 150G zusammen, wenns gut lief und etwas Glück dann kamen schon gute 600-800G am Tag.

Schmied skill ich auf jeden Fall weiter, gibt ja nette Waffen und die sind bei Weitem net so schwer zu kriegen wie gleichwertige aus Instanzen.


----------



## Gnorgh (5. Dezember 2007)

zum Leveln von 360 auf 375 kann ich deb Khoriumgürtel empfehlen.

Benötigt 3 Khoriumbarren, 2 Urwasser und 2 Urmana.
Die Pläne droppen im Nagrand und sind somit ohne Instanzruns zu bekommen und in maximal 30 Minuten leicht zu erfarmen.

An alle, die Schmiedekunst so verteufeln: Irgendwann kann der Beruf nicht mehr mit den instanz-Drops mithalten, wenn man beim Raiden weit genug kommt. Allerdings kommt man nach einer Erweiterung, wenn man das Levelcap erreicht hat, sehr schnell zu Items, die man so nicht ohne langes Raiden bekommt. Also kann man Schmiedekunst als Möglichkeit sehen, zum Beispiel seine Waffen relativ schnell auf einen guten Stand zu bringen.


----------



## Zrene (11. Dezember 2007)

ich hab hierzu noch mal eine frage an euch: bin jetzt mit meinem warri 63 und hab schmiedekunst erst auf 140(hab vor kurzem erst umgeskillt) und wollte fragen ob es sich lohnt, schmiedekunst weiterzumachen, damit wenn ich auch 70 bin mir schöne waffen anzufertigen oder ob es sinniger wäre neben bb noch ein anderen sammelberuf anzufangen um gold zu machen?

Schon im Voraus mal an alle thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahti (28. September 2008)

mh.... Mach die Schmiedekunst weiter... 

Ich erläutere dir meine Situation: Klein Redo( so heisst mein Krieger) geht in die  Scherbenwelt mit lvl 58 und 75 g... 

2 Wochen Später is der kleine Redo gross geworden und lvl 70

Er hat sich sein Epicmount leisten können und hat jetzt wieder 890 g in der Tasche und freut sich bald auf sein erstes Flug-Mount...

Das heisst aber auch: Große Taschen holen (5 16er reicht, kosten bei uns pro Netherstofftasche 5 g, das heisst du müsstest 20 g aufbringen) und immer ALLES einsammeln... Wenn du dreist bis, sagst du du Entzauberst das un kanns dir das nomma in die Tasche packen.. Das hab ich aber nich gemach...


Ich mach meine Schmiedekunst jetzt auch mal hoch aber ich geb euch nen tipp: Mithrilsporen bis zum verrecken herstellen...

bin 263 und krieg bei jeder 2te einen punkt, das heisst 10 für einen Punkt. Is zwar nich so ne gute Ausbeute aber zumindest muss man nicht 40g für einen Stack mithrilbarren ausgeben, + die Extra matz als Waffenschmied



Mfg Ahti


----------



## Anetheron - Sedarion (9. Mai 2009)

Ne frage hat einer von nen Guide von 375 bis 450?


----------



## Kehro (10. Mai 2009)

Warum denn nur immer für alles einen Guide.
Einfach zum Lehrer gehen und schauen was am wenigsten Mats braucht bzw Mats die sich leicht farmen lassen.
Das wird gelernt und gut ist. Nebenbei mal ein Blick ins AH ob es da günstige Pläne gibt.

Ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer und ein wenig das Skillen vorplanen kann man auch.


----------



## emzadi (27. Mai 2009)

perfekter schmiedeguide unter http://www.wowberufeguide.de/schmiedekunst-guide.html


----------

